# Ok I Tried Something



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I have been taking half my prescribed Pain Medication. I know that if I take it I'm not 100% and sleep.

So Saturday I didn't take any, woke up Sunday morning. My mind was clear but my Back felt like it was in two pieces, wanting to go different directions and I was in major Pain.

So I know in order to function I have to take some, just enough to do things but not so much I sleep all the time.

Oh well!

big rockpile


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Depends on what the drugs are for.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Forcast said:


> Depends on what the drugs are for.


They are for the Pain of my Arthritis in my Spine, Arm and Leg.

I can't take Anti Inflammatories because I'm on Blood Thinners for Chronic Blood Clots.

big rockpile


----------

